# screen printing mugs



## jugurei (Nov 15, 2006)

does anyone know what sort of equipment I will need to manually(cheap) screen print a mug neat and professionally ? also any special ink/additives needed for it to work, sorry if oot not allowed here. thanks for the info.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would say a pad printer would be the best or some other type or rotary printer. Pad seems to fit the bill.
Mugs can aslo be sumblimated yet will need a mug heat press.
If your just wanting to do some mugs here and there you might want to sub out the work.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I do alot of mugs.I use a epson c88 printer and sublimation ink. I don't use a mug press though. I use mug wraps. I tape the image to the mug with heat tape and then use a re-useable mug wrap. I place the mug on a cookie sheet and place it in a portable convection oven for about 15 minutes at 400 degrees. I then let it cool and remove the wrap and the mug is finished. a mug press is very expensive a mug wrap is around 12-15 dollars.


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

JB, Where can I get the mug wraps and sublimation ink from?

Thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can order mug wraps fom most sublimation product distributors. I use ink from www. shopdyesubink.com . They sell all types of ink. I like their ink because it uses a epson color profile.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

jugurei said:


> does anyone know what sort of equipment I will need to manually(cheap) screen print a mug neat and professionally ? also any special ink/additives needed for it to work, sorry if oot not allowed here. thanks for the info.



You can also use a cylindrical screen print for mugs. Printa has one that converts into a pad printer as well. You can contact them as far as special ink and additives. I'm sure they can help you out.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

I worked for a company for three years and all we did was screenprinting for glassware, coffee mugs, shot glasses, etc.
kapan-kent.com
If you are serious about doing this let me know, I'll fill you in on everything you need to do this types of ink, process and so forth.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

feilong said:


> I worked for a company for three years and all we did was screenprinting for glassware, coffee mugs, shot glasses, etc.
> kapan-kent.com
> If you are serious about doing this let me know, I'll fill you in on everything you need to do this types of ink, process and so forth.


Know this is old but I'd be interested in the info.

Thanks
mark


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

www. shopdyesubink.com?????


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Know this is old but I'd be interested in the info.
> 
> Thanks
> mark


The link he listed has been shut down.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

That's to bad...


----------



## badtemper808 (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry im very new at this but can i use my t-jet to print on a transfer then heat press to a mug (fastink 3)


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

badtemper808 said:


> sorry im very new at this but can i use my t-jet to print on a transfer then heat press to a mug (fastink 3)


No mug printing requires sublimation ink.


----------

